# Boiled chestnuts?



## MikeTurin (Nov 3, 2016)

I was wondering if for T2 diabetics eating boiled or roasted chestnuts is ok, of course calculating the calorie and carb intake, ie. if I eat chestnuts it' better avoid other starchy foods.

Reading on the web seems that chestnuts are good for cholesterol control but because of the starch content have to be eaten with some limitation by diabetics.

Anyway better boiled or roasted? It's ok to substitute the weight of 100 g of chestnuts fot 100 g of bread or pasta?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 3, 2016)

Have not tried! I used love the winter roasting them on the open fire as a child!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2016)

Surprised to see they are 28g carbs per 100g! I imagine they are quite low GI though. I've actually never had them!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 3, 2016)

Ooh, that's higher carb than I expected.  Though 100g of chesnuts is quite a lot.  I'm sure 3 or 4 would be ok.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 3, 2016)

Hmmmm Chestnuts, will have to get some & test....


----------



## khskel (Nov 3, 2016)

Sprouts, chestnuts and bacon mmmmmmm


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 3, 2016)

I haven't had them for years but used to love roasted chestnuts. I do eat other sorts, almonds and pistachios mainly.


----------

